

Paul Stamatiou Shutting Down Skribit - petercooper
http://us1.campaign-archive2.com/?u=6f09392e419203769469526a5&id=c3016fc211

======
ajju
Sad day. I was at the Startup Weekend where Skribit came about. Glad Paul is
doing good things at Notifo though. Onwards and upwards.

Also want to echo Paul's shoutout to Georgia Tech's ATDC. They are happy to
help any entrepreneur whether or not you went to GT, and they are awesome, so
if you are in or near Atlanta and building a solid startup, do yourself a
favor and look them up.

------
trickjarrett
I tried Skribit and found it very hard to gain traction with readers, it ended
up being more of a site suggestion box than a post idea resource.

I've followed Paul for a while, as a fellow GT alum, so I look forward to
seeing what he's got to say on the closure.

I think it's the right move based on those numbers, no reason to keep a slowly
dying animal alive with little hope of a miraculous recovery.

------
rkudeshi
I'm curious, any chance this was in response to the earlier HN post about
Dropbox and mediocrity and startups languishing[1]? I know @stammy has moved
on to Notifo, so it would seem like it fits.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2459376>

------
maguay
I loved Skribit's idea in general, but never could get any traction with it on
my site. Hope Notifo goes better for @stammy and team over time!

